# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  TheBuddyForum.com not accessible?

## radarlove

Hi,

Since this morning every time I visit I get the message on the forum saying "Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here".
As i'm just a leecher on this forum I dont see a reason to be banned, so I tried visit the website on my mobile through 3G and I also get a message that IP Address is banned.
Seems to be bugged now. 

You guys also having this problem? Anyone heard of the problem?

thx,
RL

----------


## Wilbo007

This isn't just you, i've gotten reports from the international space station saying they're getting the same problem

----------


## phantom325

Multiple reports saying this, it's probably just a bug.
I doubt very much that you're banned.

----------


## azngod1992

I'm getting the same message...US east coast if that matters.\

EDIT: website appears down, probably getting ddosed or something again...

----------


## Wilbo007

Same for me Western Australia, this problem seems worldwide

----------


## ZulaWow

Same there, central europe.

----------


## phantom325

Reporting in from Texas, so yea, world-wide.

----------


## Wilbo007

Anyone here on the moon? Worldwide check, but is this issue inter-galactic?

----------


## wishkeeper

From Switzerland too  :Smile:

----------


## Vengfull

UK No issues - Just slow

----------


## Lbniese

They are trying to ban the DDOS'er, so a lot of innocent IPs are getting banned. Just appeal the ban and they will remove it.

----------


## Unscrupulous

Reporting in from mars, I'm able to access it just fine  :Smile:  Yall should come on up and join meh

----------


## Nexmodria

I can enter the site, but its very slow. From norway here.

----------


## loves2spooge

Anyone else thinking maybe Blizz hacked into their system and now has the registered users/ IP addresses of all the people who use any of the Buddybots? I mean, that has to be the most likely way for them to find us now, since they can't detect bots, but I am guessing they can easily hack into a webhost like that. Others have been able to hack into Blizz and they are WAY more protected than Buddy stuff will be...

----------


## Vengfull

> Anyone else thinking maybe Blizz hacked into their system and now has the registered users/ IP addresses of all the people who use any of the Buddybots? I mean, that has to be the most likely way for them to find us now, *since they can't detect bots*


Please tell me your not actually serious on this comment.... Blizzard wont attack HB or GB due to the court case at the moment, They probably already have a system in place for if they win. Warden can do on the fly updates - Hense banwaves. Look back to thinks like Project Sn0wball & LUAninja, All blizz did was push new offsets into warden and bam insta bans. - Looks more into things before before posting crap.

----------


## loves2spooge

Haha, just curious what other people think. I realize it is illogical, fun to discuss though. You gave me exactly what I wanted thank you. Didn't have to "look into it" this way. I got loads of info from you. Truly appreciate it. Now I am going to go lookup snowball and luaninja. 

I remember back in 2009 I was hit by a massive ban wave. Would love to know why that one came through. 

Thanks for the reply.  :Smile:

----------


## loves2spooge

So I looked around, quickly, and didn't really see much about a Project Sn0wball banwave or anything exciting, LUAninja had loads of information on the other hand. Very fun to research.

----------


## JD

> Please tell me your not actually serious on this comment.... Blizzard wont attack HB or GB due to the court case at the moment, They probably already have a system in place for if they win. Warden can do on the fly updates - Hense banwaves. Look back to thinks like Project Sn0wball & LUAninja, All blizz did was push new offsets into warden and bam insta bans. - Looks more into things before before posting crap.


Don't be a dick, he's obviously right. Jesus.

----------


## Vengfull

> Don't be a dick, he's obviously right. Jesus.


Go back to cooking meth you no one asked your opinion <3 :P

----------

